# waiting on me



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well this was waiting on me when I got home glad my dog max did not get to him before I did one well placed marble was all it took.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shootin there Ghost


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Glad you got em before your dog did as well. Perfect shot as expected from you Ghost.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

now that is shot placement!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Perfect shot ... and right on about the dog!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a fine belt & a tasty snack right there...


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shot man. I missed one twice the other day and he got away. Glad you got that one though.

Njones


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well done my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The slingshot sure comes in handy, cool pics!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Up date skins done snake is ate one is of it drying out the other is the scale side after it's dryer


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shot Ghost


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Pays to practice those close-in shots for just such an event.

Great shot.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Up date skins done snake is ate one is of it drying out the other is the scale side after it's dryer


I never get this part right.. i always nail it wrong or mess it up somehow..


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You want the inside up out side down and scrape the belly scales to get the fat off if you soakit in 91% rubbing alcohol and do it on a hot day it will only take a hour.


----------

